# [Who] n'affiche plus les simples users;Qui est fautif ?

## HazeC5

B'soir.

Voilà 1 soucis qui est apparu sur mes 2 PCs depuis la mise à jour de coreutils-7.4 et 7.5. 

Voilà ,donc auparavant lorsque je tapais "who" tous les users ayant un shell s'affichaient correctement...

Or depuis cette fameuse version 7.4 de sys-apps/coreutils, seuls les users étant dans 1 screen + le tty7 sont affichés, et ce même dans gkrellm.Contrairement à auparavant où tous s'affichaient (tty7  + simple shell + screen ) ...

1 exemple , là 5 terminaux d'ouverts , dont 3 dans 1 screen! Et voilà ce que me retourne "who"" :

```

$ who

hazy     tty7         2009-09-10 18:22 (:0)

root     pts/2        2009-09-10 18:24 (:pts/1:S.0)

hazy     pts/5        2009-09-11 00:23 (:pts/0:S.0)

hazy     pts/4        2009-09-11 00:40 (:pts/3:S.0)
```

 ...

Vous constatez qu'il manque donc 2 entrées dans le retour de la commande ( les 2 terminaux qui ne sont pas  dans 1 screen.

Et ce, que "who"soit lancé en tant que simple user ou en tant que root.

Après 1 discution sur Irc et 1 recherche sur google  et gentoo-bugzilla, je n'ai strictement rien obtenu de concret, pas même 1 semblant de piste...Idem dans le changelog

Coreutils est compilé uniquement avec le USE nls, comme il l'a toujours été.

Et il suffit que quelqu'un arrive s'introduire dans ma machine , je ne pourrais pas m'en rendre compte sauf s'il utilise "screen" (ce dont je doute fort...)

Vous comprendrez bien que c'est particulièrement gênant.  :Twisted Evil:   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'en appelle donc à vos lumières afin de résoudre enfin ce soucis qui dure depuis trop longtemps et que je ne supporte plus, car il m'induit en erreur à chaque fois (malgré que j'ai pris l'habitude...)   :Exclamation: 

Merci, bonne nuit/journée.

[ÉDIT]J'ai installé Gentoo sur 1 pentium 3 il y a 3 semaines, et là idem, en mettant à jour coreutils le même problème est apparu.Alors qu'avant de mettre à jour j'avais bien vérifié, et "who" affichait tout correctement...  :Exclamation:  [ÉDIT]

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

As-tu jeté un oeil sur la manpage ? peut-être qu'une option par défaut a été activée avec cette version.

Va aussi lire le "change log" dans les sources de la dernière version, on ne sait jamais  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

explications possibles : who command doesn't show all users, bonne chance.

(edit : en fait je ne sais pas, j'ai lu vite fait, çà a l'air de parler d'users logged via xdm|kdm|gdm qui n'apparaissent pas dans who, toi tu parles de terminaux)

----------

## guilc

C'est quoi le terminal X utilisé ?

La dans ton who, on voit ta session X et tes 3 screens.

Il ne manque que tes terminaux X. Ce qui me fait penser que le terminal utilisé ne met pas à jour correctement UTMP. Donc je penche soit pour un problème de conf du terminal qui ne met pas à jour UTMP, soit un mauvais terminal qui ne le gère pas...

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Alors ce soucis apparaît quelque soit le terminal X utilisé (gnome-term ; Roxterm ), et ainsi qu'en TTY. Je persiste à dire que le soucis vient de coreutils, car j'avais testé le "who" avant et après la mise à jour et c'est ainsi que je me suis rendu compte que cela venait de lui...En effet "who" est 1 outil du paquet coreutils. Je suis donc certain à 99% que c'est bien lui le coupable...

Chez vous, vous n'avez pas ce problème ? Suis-je le seul à qui ça arrive ? Ne se pourrait-il pas que ça vienne d'1 USE ( Je n'ai que le USE nls d'activé, comme il l'a toujours été...) ?

Concernant le login manager j'utilise GDM, tandis qu'avant j'utilisais Entrance (mais il a des soucis depuis 1 mise à jour, je l'ai donc viré! )

Concernant le Changelog, comme précisé dans mon 1er post je l'avais déjà vérifié et n'ai rien trouvé de concret. Pour le MAN idem j'ai essayé toutes les options, mais rien n'y fait, le résultat de "who" reste identique.

Je viens de lancer "gdmsetup" mais je ne trouve rien en rapport avec mon problème.

----------

## guilc

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> En effet "who" est 1 outil du paquet coreutils. Je suis donc certain à 99% que c'est bien lui le coupable...

 

Oui mais non : "who" ne sort pas les infos de la cuisse de jupiter, il ne fait que lire les informations du fichier /var/log/utmp, dans lequel chaque terminal (ainsi que chaque session ssh ou screen) se doit d'inscrire l'ouverture du terminal, pour peu que le shell utilisé soit un shell de login (bash -l par exemple)

 *Quote:*   

> Chez vous, vous n'avez pas ce problème ? Suis-je le seul à qui ça arrive ? Ne se pourrait-il pas que ça vienne d'1 USE ( Je n'ai que le USE nls d'activé, comme il l'a toujours été...) ?

 

Non, chez moi ça fonctionne avec les shells console ainsi que dans mes terminaux X (konsole).

 *Quote:*   

> Concernant le login manager j'utilise GDM, tandis qu'avant j'utilisais Entrance (mais il a des soucis depuis 1 mise à jour, je l'ai donc viré! )

 

Ce shell ne pose pas de problème, il est dans ta liste :

```
hazy     tty7         2009-09-10 18:22 (:0)
```

Il n'y a d'ailleurs la dedans que ton login X ainsi que tes screens. D'après ce que tu disais plus haut, seuls tes terminaux X manquent à l'appel...

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a d'ailleurs la dedans que ton login X ainsi que tes screens. D'après ce que tu disais plus haut, seuls tes terminaux X manquent à l'appel...
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait, tout le problème est là...

Si ce n'est pas dangereux je vais downgrade coreutils, histoire de bien être certain à 100% que c'est bien lui le coupable .

Manque de bol ,cette installation de Gentoo sur ce PC étant assez récente (et mon PC principal est en pièce détachée   :Twisted Evil:  ) , je n'ai pas de quickpkg d'une version antérieure de coreutils, je vais donc devoir la compiler. En espérant juste que portage ne gueule pas, puisque ce paquet est un paquet de @system.

Nuitée , Bye !

[Édit] Bon apparemment emerge ne râle pas , c'est donc parti pour la compile de la version 7.2 ! Je reviens poster dès que c'est terminé. Mais sans doute demain matin car il se fait déjà tardivement tard dans la nuit ;p[/Édit]

----------

## HazeC5

Bon ben avec coreutils-7.2 la sortie de WHO reste identique ...Je suis surpris...Peut-être me faut-il rebooter (pas ce soir en tout cas  :Mad: ) ,mais j'en doute...

Rahh mince alors ...D'où peut provenir ce problème ? J'aimerais bien le savoir, et surtout pouvoir voir tout les utilisateurs loggués sur la machine !!!

Bon ben du coup vu qu'au départ j'étais certain que le fautif était coreutils ( car, je vais sans doute me répéter, mais c'est suite à la mise à jour de ce paquet, et sur 2 machines différentes que j'ai constaté ce problème...), mais que visiblement ça n'est apparemment pas lui, je suis toute ouïe pour d'éventuelles propositions/idées lumineuses de votre part.

Merci @ vous, bonne nuit. ^   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Est-ce que la commande 

```
last | grep 'logged in'
```

retourne quelque chose autre que "who" ou "w"?

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Ainsi que sur ton précédent topic où on te l'a demandé 3 fois et que tu l'as royalement ignoré ? C'est fatiguant  :Sad:  Merci.

Et en effet faut que ton term supporte l'utmp, et aussi que le shell soit lancé en mode login (option -l) sinon ça marche pas.

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et en effet faut que ton term supporte l'utmp, et aussi que le shell soit lancé en mode login (option -l) sinon ça marche pas.

 

Merci, j'avais l'impression de parler dans le vide  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

peut-être que la version 7.6 amène quelques corrections pour ton problème   :Very Happy:   ?

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Même avec l'option -l la sortie de "who" reste  identique...

Je suis entrain d'emerger coreutils-7.6 ! Mais je commence sérieusement à douter que le soucis vienne de lui.

----------

## guilc

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Même avec l'option -l la sortie de "who" reste  identique...

 

L'option "-l" c'est pour le shell, pas pour who !

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

 *Quote:*   

> L'option "-l" c'est pour le shell, pas pour who !

   Je comprends pas ça Guilc, plus précisément ce que je capte pas c'est comment me logguer avec cette option -l   :Sad:  .

Avant tout fonctionnait jusqu'à la mise à jour de coreutils ! (Mais je ne sais plus à partir de quelle version... ) 

Et je vois pas pourquoi subitement les TTys et mes terms sous X ne supporteraient plus utmp, ce serait vraiment étrange qu'ils ne le supportent plus, non ?

Bon de toute là ce mois-ci faut absolument que je change de PC ...

Merci @ vous et bonne soirée!  :Wink: 

----------

